# Chirping Sound and Rubber like stuff leaking



## QuickN2 (9 mo ago)

Hello, I’ve been having issues with my 2018 1.4 making a loud chirping noise coming from passenger side engine. Today I noticed there’s some kind of rubber like stuff leaking out from what I think is the head. A while back I had drove onto the interstate and the car bogged down and a pound pop happened and I got a knock sensor code and engine light, got the light cleared from Autozone and then car drove fine for about 7 months now it has this chirping that seems to be getting louder recently and now I noticed that weird rubber. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## QuickN2 (9 mo ago)

*UPDATE* so took it to dealership to see if they can figure out what’s making the chirping noise and to check out the gasket hanging out of the valve cover. They told me the chirping was due to the BNR throttle body spacer I had on the car and that there was a retainer that was broken on the throttle body and that’s what was causing it (which I don’t buy because it has been on the car for years and never had an issue) then they tell me that the gasket coming out of the engine is just silicon and it’s not an issue. Idk about anyone else but if “silicon” is leaking out of the valve cover with oil I’d say that’s a problem right?? Then they tell me since I had the throttle body spacer on the car and that was the problem that it would not be warranty. They wanted to charge me over $300 to take off my spacer and return the car to “stock”. I have to pick up my car tomorrow and argue with them about not paying that to remove a spacer that is not the problem. I can guarantee my car will start acting up again as soon as I drive it home, which at that time I will return the car to the dealership and make a big scene. I’ll update after.


----------

